# WTB G519 Parts



## johan willaert (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking for the following:

Westfield Columbia style Mc Cauley Chainguard and kickstand
Female G519 chainring, skip tooth, 22t

PayPal, shipping either to TN or Belgium

Thanks

Johan


----------



## iswingping (Aug 29, 2014)

*RE:WTB Parts*

Johan,

I am searching for the Huffman 26t.  The one currently on my bike is incorrect.  I will keep my eyes open for yours during my search.

Hopefully I'll be contacting you soon for your shipping address.  

Josh


----------



## johan willaert (Sep 30, 2014)

Found! Thanks


----------

